# bricks



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

can i use bricks to make caves or will they mess with my water chemistry?


----------



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

I dont know but thats a good question


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

you can always test the stones/rocks you put into your tank by pouring high acidity vinegar into a bucket and soaking the brick. if it bubbles its not good for use in aquarium, is what i've been told.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

this guy has bricks in his
tank


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

jesterx626 said:


> you can always test the stones/rocks you put into your tank by pouring high acidity vinegar into a bucket and soaking the brick. if it bubbles its not good for use in aquarium, is what i've been told.


any 1 else agree with that ?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> this guy has bricks in his
> tank


those look like they are made more from concrete which

i think is just fine, but the red brick just might break down

after prolonged exposesure to water and mess with the

chemistry


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> this guy has bricks in his
> tank


those are cinderblocks no? forgot what they're called.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2005)

yes, he has cinderblocks, i dont think that regular red bricks would be good....

but that dudes tank is freakin sick!!!!! 750gallons!!!


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

never heard of the vinegar thing.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

My buddy I sold my old tank to has bricks in it now.
He uses the bricks as caves for his african cichlids, it actaully looks pretty cool.

It has been like that for about 3 months now and there hasn't been any problems


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

marble or slate make awesome caves.


----------

